

What Will Happen to Amazon Without Jeff Bezos - yarapavan
http://www.businessinsider.in/Heres-What-Will-Happen-To-Amazon-Without-Jeff-Bezos/articleshow/45404573.cms

======
yarapavan
Quoting Jeff Bezos:

The culture is so deeply ingrained at Amazon, that if I wanted to change it, I
couldn't

